# Hey Europeans!



## Bush92 (Jun 16, 2014)

I know we have many Europeans that post on this site. Question: What are you guys doing about Iraq crisis? Why is this just a U.S.A. problem?


----------



## occupied (Jun 16, 2014)

Not a European but their governments are somewhat less reactionary than many Americans like, for some odd reason they like to talk about it and consult constituents before running their fool mouths in the media.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 16, 2014)

occupied said:


> Not a European but their governments are somewhat less reactionary than many Americans like, for some odd reason they like to talk about it and consult constituents before running their fool mouths in the media.



Europeans like to talk about their free health care and education systems...but what are they spending on military defense? Nope. We will just sit back and let America do it. I call bullshit on that one.


----------



## Toro (Jun 16, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> I know we have many Europeans that post on this site. Question: What are you guys doing about Iraq crisis? Why is this just a U.S.A. problem?



Because America invaded Iraq?

"You break it, you own it." - Colin Powell


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 16, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> I know we have many Europeans that post on this site. Question: What are you guys doing about Iraq crisis? Why is this just a U.S.A. problem?



Let's see..
Terrorists funded by Saudi Arabia.
US invades Iraq.

Let's wait till we're invaded by Iraq and then we'll invade...Iran; Maybe Libya, Maybe Syria.


----------



## indiajo (Jun 19, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> I know we have many Europeans that post on this site. Question: What are you guys doing about Iraq crisis? Why is this just a U.S.A. problem?



Because you ignited it, together with your british poodles.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 19, 2014)

When are Europeans going to elect black leadership?

Has there ever been a black PM of britain?

How about Netherlands?


----------



## Meathead (Jun 19, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> I know we have many Europeans that post on this site. Question: What are you guys doing about Iraq crisis? Why is this just a U.S.A. problem?


I am both an American and European citizen. Europeans do not see themselves as global policeman and have for decades ceded that role to the US with varying degrees of support.

Naturally, when their self interests are directly affected, they are far more supportive. The US military is a sort of toolbox they employ or oppose in a case by case basis.


----------



## peach174 (Jun 19, 2014)

Toro said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > I know we have many Europeans that post on this site. Question: What are you guys doing about Iraq crisis? Why is this just a U.S.A. problem?
> ...



It was not just America.

War began March 20, 2003. British,45000 American125000 forces by small contingents from Australia500, Denmark2000 and Poland 2500 invaded Iraq, to combat the terrorists hiding, topple the criminal government and arrest the terrorist Saddam Hussein.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 19, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > I know we have many Europeans that post on this site. Question: What are you guys doing about Iraq crisis? Why is this just a U.S.A. problem?
> ...


 Yes, we know.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 19, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Instead of pointing fingers and calling names, how about we deal with reality?

Hmmm?


----------



## rayniac (Jun 20, 2014)

I remember the discussion about invading Iraq to kill Saddam Hussein. The argument by a certain Mr. Bush was, that they had weapons of mass destruction. Turns out, they didn't. 
Another reason for 'Europe' not helping out now might be that Europe is not a country but many, so each has their own bureaucracy (legislation) to deal with first.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Jun 20, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Not a European but their governments are somewhat less reactionary than many Americans like, for some odd reason they like to talk about it and consult constituents before running their fool mouths in the media.
> ...


The French have an independent nuclear arsenal that scares the shit out of you right wing nuts


----------



## Meathead (Jun 20, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


That's a very odd thing to say.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 20, 2014)

The whole mess is due to European imperialism.  They should be driving the assault on terrorism, not the US


----------



## I.P.Freely (Jun 20, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> When are Europeans going to elect black leadership?
> 
> Has there ever been a black PM of britain?


so what we had a Jewish PM years ago, and when Hilary wins we will both have had women leaders.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Jun 20, 2014)

peach174 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


*We anti-war protesters were right: the Iraq invasion has led to bloody chaos | Owen Jones | Comment is free | theguardian.com*


----------



## NoNukes (Jun 20, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Not a European but their governments are somewhat less reactionary than many Americans like, for some odd reason they like to talk about it and consult constituents before running their fool mouths in the media.
> ...



Most Europeans did not want America to attack Iraq in the first place. It is America's problem. Were you asleep in the period leading up to America's invasion of Iraq?


----------



## I.P.Freely (Jun 20, 2014)

most Europeans found it easy not to trust an imbecile.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEbZqvMu2cQ&feature=kp]Must See Hilarious George Bush Bloopers! - VERY FUNNY - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Politico (Jun 20, 2014)

Bush92 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Not a European but their governments are somewhat less reactionary than many Americans like, for some odd reason they like to talk about it and consult constituents before running their fool mouths in the media.
> ...



No they talk about what everyone else does and why it's wrong.



koshergrl said:


> When are Europeans going to elect black leadership?
> 
> Has there ever been a black PM of britain?
> 
> How about Netherlands?



LOL. Again telling everyone else what they should be doing is how they roll.


----------



## NoNukes (Jun 20, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> most Europeans found it easy not to trust an imbecile.
> Must See Hilarious George Bush Bloopers! - VERY FUNNY - YouTube



Now he almost seems like a lovable bumbling idiot.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Jun 20, 2014)

For me the most frightening Dubya moment was when he was interviewed on the BBC news.
He was asked the simple question before the invasion "have you asked your father for advice" Dubya looked upwards an replied "no,but I have asked a higher father" at that moment millions of Brits realised he was not playing with a full deck.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 20, 2014)

Europeans won't do shit as long as they believe they can count on us if it gets really bad. If we tell them "you're on your own" they still won't do shit until a problem is literally in their laps and their cities are crumbling around them. At that point they could be expected to do what Europeans have always done best - slaughter each other.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 20, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> For me the most frightening Dubya moment was when he was interviewed on the BBC news.
> He was asked the simple question before the invasion "have you asked your father for advice" Dubya looked upwards an replied "no,but I have asked a higher father" at that moment millions of Brits realised he was not playing with a full deck.



And millions of Brits share with President Bush a belief in God.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 20, 2014)

This flag should never have been removed!  If Euromites would have led the invasion of Iraq, they would have gutted her.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 20, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> For me the most frightening Dubya moment was when he was interviewed on the BBC news.
> He was asked the simple question before the invasion "have you asked your father for advice" Dubya looked upwards an replied "no,but I have asked a higher father" at that moment millions of Brits realised he was not playing with a full deck.


Isn't there a site for chavs where you'd feel more comfortable?


----------



## Nutz (Jun 20, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Europeans won't do shit as long as they believe they can count on us if it gets really bad. If we tell them "you're on your own" they still won't do shit until a problem is literally in their laps and their cities are crumbling around them. At that point they could be expected to do what Europeans have always done best - slaughter each other.



That is a pretty bigoted comment.  I expect something like that from our teaper haters, shitspeeders et al....

What is happening with you, Unk?


----------



## indiajo (Jun 20, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> When are Europeans going to elect black leadership?
> 
> Has there ever been a black PM of britain?
> 
> How about Netherlands?



No.

Why should we? We are not the USA.


----------



## indiajo (Jun 20, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Europeans won't do shit as long as they believe they can count on us if it gets really bad. .



Presently it becomes really bad BECAUSE of you in the Ukraina.
With such "friends" we need no enemies anymore.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 20, 2014)

indiajo said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > When are Europeans going to elect black leadership?
> ...


To be cool?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Europeans won't do shit as long as they believe they can count on us if it gets really bad. If we tell them "you're on your own" they still won't do shit until a problem is literally in their laps and their cities are crumbling around them. At that point they could be expected to do what Europeans have always done best - slaughter each other.
> ...



You got something to say about Canada or Germany now, hypocrite?


----------



## indiajo (Jun 20, 2014)

Meathead said:


> indiajo said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



We see the results of beeing "cool".

Nope.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 20, 2014)

indiajo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Europeans won't do shit as long as they believe they can count on us if it gets really bad. .
> ...




And if we said "fine, fuck you then," as we well might given your attitude, within 5 minutes you'd be finding historically novel ways of slaughtering one another, the EU would dissolve in a sea of blood, and it would eventually get bad enough for the whole world that we'd be forced to cross the ocean again and put your collars back on. Don't pretend you don't realize this.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 20, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



LOL...you make a bigoted comment about all of Europe and you call me a hypocrite?  Classic.  So, it is okay for you to be distrustful of Europeans and make blanket statements, but it isn't okay for anyone else to be distrustful of canadians or Germans?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 20, 2014)

The thread has no point.


----------



## NoNukes (Jun 20, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Europeans won't do shit as long as they believe they can count on us if it gets really bad. If we tell them "you're on your own" they still won't do shit until a problem is literally in their laps and their cities are crumbling around them. At that point they could be expected to do what Europeans have always done best - slaughter each other.



Why do you think that you are so insecure about Europe?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 20, 2014)

NoNukes said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Europeans won't do shit as long as they believe they can count on us if it gets really bad. If we tell them "you're on your own" they still won't do shit until a problem is literally in their laps and their cities are crumbling around them. At that point they could be expected to do what Europeans have always done best - slaughter each other.
> ...




Insecure? Which side has more to lose?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



"Distrustful" hardly describes your comments about the nation of Canada and the nature of German people. Why try to soften your tone now?


----------



## NoNukes (Jun 20, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I meant insecure in your attitude towards Europe, people who live abroad, etc.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 20, 2014)

NoNukes said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Where exactly do you see "insecurity" towards Europe, and where did I even mention "people who live abroad"? What motivated you to try and slip that extra bit of nonsense in there?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 20, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> And if we said "fine, fuck you then," as we well might given your attitude, within 5 minutes you'd be finding historically novel ways of slaughtering one another, the EU would dissolve in a sea of blood, and it would eventually get bad enough for the whole world that we'd be forced to cross the ocean again and put your collars back on. Don't pretend you don't realize this.


That would imply that the Europeans would have armies capable of starting wars. The German army e.g. could be able to occupy a duck pond but that´s it.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 20, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > And if we said "fine, fuck you then," as we well might given your attitude, within 5 minutes you'd be finding historically novel ways of slaughtering one another, the EU would dissolve in a sea of blood, and it would eventually get bad enough for the whole world that we'd be forced to cross the ocean again and put your collars back on. Don't pretend you don't realize this.
> ...




Sticks and stones would suffice until modern militaries were rebuilt - in a matter of months.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 20, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


It takes years if not decades. Not only the armament has to be created (prerequisites for that again are to build factories able to provide an adequate amount of armament).
Furthermore the army needs staff that does not run away at the sight of the first opponent. And the army needs a certain size and a reserve of several generations of trained soldiers.

Number of German conscripts by year:
1970: 199.464 (West Germany)
1980: 127.821
1984: 72.997
1998: 160.425 (Unified Germany)
2000: 144.647
2002: 123.182
2004: 79.850
2006: 71.321
2009: 63.000 (approx)
2013: 9.000 (approx, adjusted with dropout rate of 25 -30 %, second year of suspended compulsory military service)

And take a look at the few weapons the German Army owns:
List of modern equipment of the German Army - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Army has to be rebuilt from scratch.


----------



## NoNukes (Jun 20, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



From past posts on previous threads.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 20, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





Oh, I have no doubt they could do it double-quick. Europeans are almost as clever and organized as they are blood-thirsty.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 20, 2014)

NoNukes said:


> and where did I even mention "people who live abroad"? What motivated you to try and slip that extra bit of nonsense in there?



From past posts on previous threads.[/QUOTE]



For example?


----------



## Nutz (Jun 20, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I still see no difference between you calling Europeans blood thirsty and me calling Germans blood thirsty.  

Nonetheless, I agree with you...Euromite bloodlust is a real threat.  That is the reason the world is the way it is today.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 20, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





Call me bigot if you will. That's fair enough. But I prejudge no individual based on nation of origin. Just pointing out trends in history and current political reality. For the record, ALL humans are violent, aggressive, blood-thirsty animals. Some have just proven more effective at carrying out the impulse. 

Someone being of German origin is no more an indicator that they are racist than someone being racist is in any way a suggestion that they are likely of German origin. 

If you run into a creature that happens to be human, you'd better:

1) Be within a nation of laws

2) Be confident you are better equipped to kill them than they you

3) Be able to outrun them

Or have the confidence and courage of faith and goodwill - and hope for the best


But no matter how badly many Europeans may strain to look down their noses at America, history is what it is and they know it.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Jun 21, 2014)

I love 51% of Americans.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUdaPNXC_68]Al Murray vs. Americans - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## I.P.Freely (Jun 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CS1cUIxBVg]Al Murray on nations - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 21, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


There is no sense pointing at Europeans. At first, show me a year, your country was not in state of war. Secondly, just because you have noble justifications for your wars, they don´t stop being dirty wars. Finally, even though European governments do everything to destroy their rep, they are still more liked than the US.






BBC News - BBC poll: Germany most popular country in the world


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 21, 2014)

"More liked"?



Gosh Suzy, you're so popular! You must be the most popular girl in the whole third grade!


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 21, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> "More liked"?
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh Suzy, you're so popular! You must be the most popular girl in the whole third grade!


Girl? 

Hu?


----------



## NoNukes (Jun 21, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > and where did I even mention "people who live abroad"? What motivated you to try and slip that extra bit of nonsense in there?
> ...





For example?[/QUOTE]

You are an intelligent person, you do not need it explained to you.


----------



## Nutz (Jun 21, 2014)

I can't take much more of this German propaganda nonsense.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 21, 2014)

Nutz said:


> I can't take much more of this German propaganda nonsense.


Deal with your own then


----------



## Nutz (Jun 21, 2014)

Wow, you have a problem with anti-Hitler propaganda?


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 21, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Wow, you have a problem with anti-Hitler propaganda?


Yes. Allthough Hitler is gone long ago, our country is still full of anti-Hitler propaganda. Bad timing, dumbasses


----------



## Nutz (Jun 21, 2014)

They have to keep the propaganda up.  Germans are predisposed to bloodlust, hate and violence.  Unless there is a concerted effort to curb the German hunger for blood and hate, Germnay would have started WW III by now.  The German predisposition to hate and murder is ridiculous and they should never have been able to exist after WWII!

How many deaths can be attributed to your people during the 20th Century.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 21, 2014)

NoNukes said:


> You are an intelligent person, you do not need it explained to you.





I don't need it explained that you have made a baseless claim you cannot support.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 21, 2014)

Nutz said:


> They have to keep the propaganda up.  Germans are predisposed to bloodlust, hate and violence.  Unless there is a concerted effort to curb the German hunger for blood and hate, Germnay would have started WW III by now.  The German predisposition to hate and murder is ridiculous and they should never have been able to exist after WWII!
> 
> How many deaths can be attributed to your people during the 20th Century.


What crazy racist bullshit.


----------

